# Eastern Virginia Rides?



## dagonpaul (Jun 29, 2009)

Ive recently gotten into cycling and would love to find some cycling events in the Hampton Roads area of Virginia, especially any charity event/rides or group rides. I am interested in taking some longer rides (25m +) but am not very familiar with biking in this very bike unfriendly region. 

Any websites or calendars that list such events???


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Paul,

You're right, some parts can be bike-unfriendly. Not all are bad, and things are improving, but there is a lot of work to be done.

w.tbarides.org is a great source. There are also numerous local bike shops (LBS) which have rides for everyone from beginners ("C" pace) to A++ (race pace). Some good shops are:

Bike Beat
Fat Frogs
Conte's
All About Bikes
East Coast Bikes


----------



## Andy C (Jan 22, 2004)

Yup, pretty much what lx93 said.

Virginia Beach is one of the biggest suburban cities in the US and its TOTALLY car oriented, not to mention some of the worst drivers around. I ride out in rural parts of Virginia Beach and Chesapeake when I can, but its tough sometimes to avoid busy roads. Shops lists are great places to start -- hope to see you out there.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I lead one of the Monday rides listed on the TBA website. It is the perfect ride for someone just getting into cycling.

I also have been leading one of the paces (B+) out of the Va Beach Fat Frogs on Saturdays.

If you are in the Va. Beach area send me a PM. I will gladly work out a time to ride.


----------

